# المنتديات الخاصة > مواهب الطلاب >  الفقر ليست شماعة نعلق عليها فشلنا ...

## جاسر

الفقر ليست شماعة نعلق عليها فشلنا .. يحيي يبتكر "قالب طوب" ضد الرطوبة ويوفر 80% من مواد البناء :
==================================

ابتكر "يحيى عبد الفتاح محمد" خمسة نماذج لقوالب طوب صناعية من مقاسات وألوان مختلفة وحصل بها علي براءة اختراع من أكاديمية البحث العلمي بعد التأكد من جدواها .
ويتميز قالب الطوب الجديد بأنه يوفر أكثر من 80% من مواد البناء ومانع للرطوبة ودرجات الحرارة العالية وسهل في تركيب الكهرباء وكاتم للصوت ويمنع تشقق الحوائط
وصمم "يحيي" قالب الطوب بحيث يوجد به من أعلي مجري علي جميع أنواع المقاسات بعمق 2 سم وأسفل القالب بروز 1 سم بحيث تكون القوالب "عاشق ومعشوق" وفي منتصف القالب توجد فتحة مربعة بمقاسات مختلفة
ويتمنى "يحيي" إنتاج ابتكاره محلياً حتى يتم الاستفادة منه لتوفير مبالغ مالية ضخمة تنفق علي مواد البناء وإنقاذ أرواح الأبرياء من التعرض لخطر الموت بالإضافة لمواجهة محتكري صناعة الأسمنت الذين يرفعون الأسعار بدون ضوابط

المخترع
ولد "يحيي عبدالفتاح محمد" بعزبة "أبو خميس" مركز "منيا القمح" بمحافظة الشرقية في أسرة متوسطة الحال.. والده يعمل موظفا بسيطا من محدودي الدخل وراتبه لايكفي لسد احتياجات الأسرة الضرورية وتكاليف الدروس الخصوصية لخمسة أبناء يدرسون في مراحل التعليم المختلفة
اعتاد يحيي فك وتركيب مختلف الأجهزة وأدخل بعض التعديلات علي أنواع مختلفة منها لرفع كفاءتها وعمل في أكثر من مركز صيانة لإصلاح الأجهزة الكهربائية حتي اكتسب خبرة طويلة ولقبه جيرانه "بالمهندس"
لم يتوقف طموح يحيي عند الهدف المادي بل قرر الحصول علي الثانوية العامة حتي يستطيع استكمال مشواره التعليمي ويلتحق بالجامعة لتحقيق حلمه القديم، وتأثر يحيي بتكرار حوادث سقوط المنازل وخاصة في المناطق الشعبية ووفاة الأبرياء من المواطنين

أصدقاء مدينة زويل للعلوم والتكنولوجيا‎

----------

